# Haunted Tree using Vent Motors



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Well it took three years of R&D and three redesigns, but I can finally check this bad boy off the list as being done.

There are two LED Fader circuits in the top and bottom and two vent motors. The bottom vent motor makes the skull jaws open and close and the top motor makes the arms of the tree move up and down (counter weights are used to offset the weight of the arms).


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job with that. Looks fantastic


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Love it! My son also said "that's cool!" when he was peeking over my shoulder instead of doing his homework.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Very COOL!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Awesome! The moaning skull are creepy! Wow!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

freaking amazing! i love this prop!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey, I think I've seen this someplace before ... AWESOME!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is very VERY cool. You should be very proud of this work. I can tell you your hard work paid off in spades because that is amazing. I would love to have one in my yard.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I like that! A lot!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now you're just gonna have to do a "How I Did It" thread


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

The wiring is a real mess, but I have progress pictures I can post.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome looking tree. The movement is great as well.
Progress pics would be great.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

wow..you make me think I suck. I have an FCG rig kicking my but and you whip out multiple moving parts and waving tree arms. Great job.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Amazing!

I have a dumb question. What is a vent motor?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

If you check out her Youtube channel ... she has several vlogs of her building the tree mixed in with all her other awesome props! I'm sure she would be willing to show the mechanics when she has some "free" time. 

A vent motor is a small 5RPM motor primarily used to move A/C vents in a car's dashboard. Sadly, most places online don't sell them anymore (or are a lot more expensive).


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Sweet! 
That is a really creepy tree! Great job!

Thanks for explaining what a vent motor was *IMU*!
I didn't know either.


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

yeah that's creepy. Great Job. I can imagine how it will look in the dark with some lighting.


----------



## Homer (Sep 28, 2011)

love the tree. That is great. might have to copy


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks awesome! That's going to be great in your yard.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

With everything that you do Allen, I know it wont be too long and you will get the upper hand on that FCG rig.

Let me know if I can help. Sometimes another perspective helps. 



Allen H said:


> wow..you make me think I suck. I have an FCG rig kicking my but and you whip out multiple moving parts and waving tree arms. Great job.


Oh and thank you everyone.


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

What an amazing Prop! WOW!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## La Strega Nera (Aug 19, 2011)

I love this! Makes me rethink the plain spooky tree I am planning for next year.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's down right creepy. Nice job.


----------



## LouieScaredStupid (Oct 10, 2011)

That's amazing. The multiple moaning skulls are such a great effect. I have a lot of learning to do. This is a big inspiration.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Once you learn the FCG basics, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is fantastic!!!


----------



## SpankyBaby (Oct 6, 2011)

Awesome job!!!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Thank you everyone.


----------

